# Aristo Class 66 diesel



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Anyone seen these engines yet?

Ed


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah, yes. they've been on sale since 2007 or so. 

Pretty rare in the USA, AFAIK - there was a store in TX that allegedly had them imported in very small numbers for around $800 or so. These locos, a product of AristoCraft and Bachmann Europe, were not intended for the US market. A company in Indian makes a very fine set of replacement CAD-made buffers, and the Phoenix Dash-9 sound system is the one to use, but with a British 'parp-parp' horn insert. 

Over here, main131 has one with the latest AR hand-held digital control system and full sound - you can find it on Youtube under main131 class 66

For more look on the AR site itself. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well what happen to the inter model cars that where to go with these locos? Later RJD


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Tac. This one is on ebay for about $880 and it's located in Frankston Vicotoria, Australia. Looks as long as a Dash-9. Wonder how she runs/pulls? 

Ed


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By ORD23 on 30 Sep 2010 08:24 PM 
Thanks Tac. This one is on ebay for about $880 and it's located in Frankston Vicotoria, Australia. Looks as long as a Dash-9. Wonder how she runs/pulls? 

Ed 
It is an Aristo-Craft Dash9 with a different hood. Just as the real unit is a Dash9 with a different hood for smaller loading gauges


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By ORD23 on 30 Sep 2010 08:24 PM 
Thanks Tac. This one is on ebay for about $880 and it's located in Frankston Vicotoria, Australia. Looks as long as a Dash-9. Wonder how she runs/pulls? 

Ed If you have thirty or so USA Trains three-bay hoppers and about fifteen log cars with loads then you'll have a reasonable consist for this loco. It hauls like the Dash 9 it really is under the fancy duds. They were all built at the London GM plant in ON, and it was a sight to see half a dozen of them trailing along behind a Dash 9 on their way to the docks at nearby Hamilton. So far I've not heard of any problems with those I've encountered.

...and yes, it IS as long as a Dash 9. Do a search for them on google and you'll see that they are all over Europe as well as UK.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 30 Sep 2010 06:42 PM 
Well what happen to the inter model cars that where to go with these locos? Later RJD 
WE don't seem to have any problem trying to get ahold of them - http://www.gaugemaster.com/search_r...rentpage=1

Remember that they were not intended for sale in the USA, only Europe, under the terms of the AristoCraft/Bachmann Europe tie-up that got them made in the fust place. You'll note that the prices are more in line with what Europeans expect to pay for them, rather than the give-away prices that you guys are used to seeing.

Still, if you want them, remember that a reasonable consist here in little old Yoorup is between thirty and forty of these units, but at least you won't need a caboose.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well at one time Lewis had mentioned about making the cars available over here but must have ran into an agreement policy. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I like this loco, But not $800.00 like.


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree Nick. Just don't understand why none can be had here. I have a couple of Dash-9's and they do haul quite a bit (just as the SD-45's do). The Class 66 diesel would be a nice change of pace. Like me, everyone here has Dash-9's, 45's, SD-40's, SD-70's etc, but no one here has a class 66. Why don't Aristo offer it here in the U.S. Would it be that bad of a risk. LGB sold a ton of Euro engines here. Oh well. 

Ed


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

You'd probably all be moaning it is too small to go with anything you currently have. 
The loco was made by AristoCraft for distribution by Bachmann UK. Bachmann calls ths hots. It is not up to AC to to bring it into the USA. Rather you should be questioning Bachmann UK.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't shoot the messenger - as Mr Walsham notes, you'll need to take it up with Bachmann [UK] or Bachmann [Europe] who own the marketing rights to this model. The subject of sales in the US has been slaughtered over on the Aristo-Craft frorum at the time, BTW, and Mr Polk was adamant that it would NOT officially be on sale in North America. The reasons are simple to understand - 

1. The model only exists at all because by a happy coincidence the powere trucks - less side-frames - are identical to the Aristocraft Dash 9.

2. At the time of introduction there was perceived market for this popular loco in Europe, where the majority of them operate under many different roads.

3. The pricing would be similar to an already well-established product line by one of the biggest makers of LS trains on the planet.

4. There was felt to be little or no interest in this loco in North America. 

5. The manufacturing licence was drawn up between AristoCraft and Bachmann Europe, where it is sold as a Bachmann product, NOT an AristoCraft product. 

So if you want one of these locos and you live in North America, you either have to import it yourself, or go to the only dealership - the one I noted in TX on the Aristo forum - who had them a couple of years ago, Needless to say, and as previously noted - you can buy a couple and a half Dash 9 for the same price - this MAY have been one of the reaons why it never made the licencing cut in the USA/Can. It was a VERY expensive model to produce in large-scale in any case, beiing a lot more complex than a cusrory glance would have you believe. 

The fact that there is a dealer in Australasia who is prepared to import these models is a bonus, not a plan by AristoCraft.

The suitable intermodal freight cars are similarly price-scaled - over here we are are not too surprised at paying $400 for a couple of hardly-there cars with colourful plastic boxes on top, but North Americans expect at least FOUR cars for that outlay. 

Welcome to the real world model train pricing that WE live with over here - for us in Europe the Class 66 is the same price as a Dash 9. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lightouse Restoration Fund


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Guess one of these is not in my future. 

Ed


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Ed, don't despair. I checked out the other day that those of us here in yUK can get one to you in the USA for around $650 plus shipping. That might be a problem - the box alone is about thirty-six by ten x eight and weighs around 20 pounds excluding any outer packing - from UK that might just cost another $100 by surface mail or about $300 airmail. That price is with the local VAT [sales tax of 20%] taken off by the retailer - who might just put the saving toward the shipping - some do. 

Depends on how much you want one, eh? 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse restoration fund


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Tac, but I think I'll pass right now (funds are a little tight). Appreciate the the help though. Thanks again. 

Ed


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Hagen on 30 Sep 2010 11:55 PM 



Just as the real unit is a Dash9 with a different hood for smaller loading gauges 

The Dash 9 is a GE product, built in Erie Pennsylvania.

The Class 66 is an EMD product built, as Tac says, in the former GM Diesel Division plant in London Ontario.

The Class 66 is not a Dash 9.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I think what TAC is referring to is the "happy" (for AC) conicidence that the wheelbase and 3 x axle truck configuration of the MODEL Dash 9 made by AristoCraft, is pretty much the same as the Class 66 is for modelling purposes. 
Rather than the real locos being the same.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well it would have been nice to have gotten the cars but not at those prices. Guess I wait for some one here to make. Later RJD


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 18 Oct 2010 05:04 PM 
I think what TAC is referring to is the "happy" (for AC) conicidence that the wheelbase and 3 x axle truck configuration of the MODEL Dash 9 made by AristoCraft, is pretty much the same as the Class 66 is for modelling purposes. 
Rather than the real locos being the same. Thanks, Tony - that is exactly what I meant.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I think what TAC is referring to is the "happy" (for AC) conicidence that the wheelbase and 3 x axle truck configuration of the MODEL Dash 9 made by AristoCraft, is pretty much the same as the Class 66 is for modelling purposes. 
Rather than the real locos being the same. 

So you think it's a coincidence eh? From what I've seen AC's choice of model seems to totally revolve around squeezing yet another use out of their motorblocks--'gems' that they are. LOL 

Keith


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh Well!!! 
I thought that by placing the word "happy" in quotation marks it would be more plain that I was being ironic. 
Silly me expecting anyone to understand irony without saying the word NOT after a sentence. 
Of course it is no coincidence.


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 18 Oct 2010 05:04 PM 
I think what TAC is referring to is the "happy" (for AC) conicidence that the wheelbase and 3 x axle truck configuration of the MODEL Dash 9 made by AristoCraft, is pretty much the same as the Class 66 is for modelling purposes. 
Rather than the real locos being the same. His post was understood.

'Twas not him that I quoted.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By Mark L Horstead on 21 Oct 2010 10:52 PM 
Posted By TonyWalsham on 18 Oct 2010 05:04 PM 
I think what TAC is referring to is the "happy" (for AC) conicidence that the wheelbase and 3 x axle truck configuration of the MODEL Dash 9 made by AristoCraft, is pretty much the same as the Class 66 is for modelling purposes. 
Rather than the real locos being the same. His post was understood.

'Twas not him that I quoted.



Who then I wonder








I always believed the 66 was built on D9 chassis.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"... From what I've seen AC's choice of model seems to totally revolve around squeezing yet another use out of their motorblocks--'gems' that they are..." 

I believe similiar to what the 1:1 auto manufacturers do ex. hhr on a sunfire/cavalier/sunbird chassis (?), shucks their 'new' sonic could be on similiar chassis !? or the dodge pt crusier reportedly on a ... neon chassis !


doug c


BUT it sure would be nice if funds were available to devleop a C series Alco !!!


----------

